# rkhunter or chkrootkit

## Azangod

Hi all,

what's best between rkhunter and chkrootkit?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Azangod,

Use both but beware false positives.

----------

## Azangod

thank you.

I'm using rkhunter since the beginning (maybe year 2003) and I was wondering if chkrootkit could be better

----------

